# The REAL Truth about Fiesta Fiestaware, New and Old



## clovis

I want to clear up something about Fiestaware.

Homer-Laughlin is based in Newell, WV and manufacture a line of dishes called Fiesta.

They are one of the few large producers of dishes left in the United States. Nearly 1000 people depend on HL for employment. They are one of the largest employers in the area. They do ALOT of good for the community they live in. If the town needs something, like a new fire station, HL usually pays for it.

HL has been manufaturing Fiesta dishes since 1928.

Fiesta was known for its inexpensive, brightly colored dishes. They produced millions of dishes over the years, until the Fiesta line was dropped in 1972.

Many of their glazes contained lead. One of their colors, which is now highly collectable, was called Radioactive Red.

Radioactive red dishes, made in the 1950's, does have lead and a very,very, very small amount of uranium in it. I have read that you would have to eat thousands of pounds of the glaze itself to even get radioactive traces in your body.

Vintage Radioactive Red is actually ORANGE IN COLOR.

After a 14 year absence of Fiesta, HL reintroduced the Fiestaware line in 1986. This line is refered to as 'Post-86" Fiesta.

In 2004, Fiesta introduced Scarlet red. It is a true RED, like the Coca-cola red. Entirely lead free and uranium free.

Fiestaware is also made from vitrified china, meaning that if you chip or crack one of your dishes, bacteria can't grow inside the china. 

ALL OF THE NEW, POST-86 GLAZES ARE LEAD FREE AND FREE OF URANIUM. 

My wife and I are Fiesta dealers. I have sold literally thousands of Fiestaware dishes. My wife is also an avid collector of both vintage and Post-86 Fiesta items.

If you are interested in top quality, American made, lead free, vitrified, safe dishes for your family or restaraunt, Fiesta dishes would be a great investment....and as my wife says: "It's just so much fun!!!!!!"

Clovis


----------



## Bink

Don't know about anyone else, but I know _I'd_ find this much more interesting and informative minus the first three sentences.


----------



## clovis

Good point...Have already edited those out.
Clove


----------



## 2horses

Feel better now?


----------



## Bink

clovis said:


> Good point...Have already edited those out.
> Clove


Thanks!


----------



## ceresone

Bump--still collecting..


----------



## clovis

We are still collecting too. 

We don't eat off of the vintage stuff, but eat off the post 86 stuff every day.

Clove


----------



## FD2N4P

i love the stuff. i use it everyday..and have some vintage stuff myself......sue


----------



## grief

I buy Fiestaware because it is made in the USA. Had lots of other dishes over the years. Then I started getting irate at all the jobs that were leaving the USA.
Looked around and started adding to my Fiestaware. I've given quite a bit away --
I'm a single, older person and don't need many dishes. Now, when I decide I want a dish of some sort, I either buy Fiestaware. Or I don't buy.

Wish I could convince everyone else to look at EVERYTHING (sorry if that's "shouting", it's for emphasis only) they buy.

At Costco last week, I bought:
a 5 lb. bag of Bybee's Organic Supersweet (frozen) Corn - product of the USA - appears to be specifically Washington State; 
a 5 lb. bag of ORGANIC, Petite French (frozen) Green Beans, product of Belgium
circle on front of bag had "USDA ORGANIC" in it .

Did not buy, but was told by lady who demo'd the product (I do product demonstration at Costco) that the frozen asparagus she had demo'd the day before was from China.

I care where the food I eat comes from. Washington State is a far piece from Austin, TX. Belgium and China are even further.

Thought all on this site might like to know that they really need to pay attention to WHERE their food (that that they buy) is coming from. 

One of the best dodges that is going on is that the products aren't saying "manufactured in", or some other such saying, but are now saying "Distributed by", "Produced for", etc.

I realize that a great many people on HT grow their own food, but still, heads up, everyone.

Also, I have bought Dr. Du-More's toothbrushes at Wally World for about 4 years. They are 50 cents plus tax. I originally started buying them because they are small and fit in my mouth better than any other I had tried. One of the WMs that I usually go to was out for a number of weeks, to the point that I asked about them. I thought perhaps WM wouldn't be getting the Du-More toothbrush. But, they were, and finally did. I looked at the package for the first time and it says "Proudly made in the USA by hardworking Americans". I then noticed that they are made in Rogers, ARK.

I have tried to find a website for them but couldn't last night. I'm going to have another go at it tonight. I want to write/email them and tell them "Thanks!" for the toothbrush I've been buying for 4+ years. And "Thanks!" that they are still making them in the USA.

Just my thoughts.
grief


----------



## steff bugielski

My ex's grandmother had every piece they made since 1928. Unfortunatly I have not inherited any. She used them every single day till she died.


----------



## Oggie

Both my grandmothers used and therefore collected Fiesta.

We use the modern Fiesta every day.

I'm still looking for one of those Radioactive Red serving bowls. That's supposted to be perfect bowl to use when a recipe needs that extra zing!

My wide just sold all of our gray dishes at a garage sale. With all the other bright colors available, she was afraid that they might lead to boredom.


----------



## greenhaven

grief said:


> Thought all on this site might like to know that they really need to pay attention to WHERE their food (that that they buy) is coming from.


I am in northern Illinois, and do you know that if I (Heaven forbid!) had to buy a tomato from the grocery they were shipped from _Canada_? All Summer long? Granted, we are closer to Canada than California, say, but is there any reason for non-American tomatoes in the height of the growing season?


----------



## triana1326

What I find interesting is that we get tons of potatoes each year from other countries, racking up the food miles form places all over the globe. But we export about the same amount of Washington, Idaho, and Maine potatoes TO other countries. What's up with that? Why can't we eat the potatoes we ALREADY have in this country, and let the other countries keep theirs, rather than making a very expensive switch?

Sorry to hijack the thread...I just thought it went along with the Made in the USA thread...


----------



## grief

Re-read my post and want to apologize for the length. Seems like I really was on a tear!

Also, if I hijacked the thread, I apologize for that. I thought the thread was more "Made in the USA" than just Fiestaware.

Thanks for the insight into the origins of the foods that others are buying!
grief


----------



## luvrulz

Googled how to age my old Fiestaware and this thread came up! Anyone know the best place to sell my EXTRA Fiestaware? Barter board here since so many of us collect it? I have some old, old stuff....30's-40's....but most of it's 15 yrs old....still have LOTS of chop plates and dinner plates. More than I have room to keep?! Taking stock of the colors and quantities! Interested? PM me.....need a specific color, PM me. And thanks!!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Oggie said:


> Both my grandmothers used and therefore collected Fiesta.
> 
> We use the modern Fiesta every day.
> 
> I'm still looking for one of those Radioactive Red serving bowls. That's supposted to be perfect bowl to use when a recipe needs that extra zing!
> 
> My wide just sold all of our gray dishes at a garage sale. With all the other bright colors available, she was afraid that they might lead to boredom.


You don't want that. Imagine what would happen if a pregnant cat slept in the bowl!


----------



## frogmammy

I had a grand-daughter that just got married. Figured they'd have a few (or maybe a lot) of kids, so bought her 6 placesettings, plus various pieces of Fiestaware in different colors. Figured with all the different colors, they could break a plate and no one would ever know, plus it would be EASY to expand their holdings and everything would "match"!

Then, I bought a setting of Flamingo Fiestaware for myself to match my travel trailer.

Has anyone ever gone for the HL/Fiesta tent sale? I was thinking of it, but it looked like it might be a TOTAL madhouse. Is there a GOOD time to go to the tent sale?

Mon


----------



## luvrulz

Went to Newell, WV and shopped at the store there - no easy way into that burg and no easy way out. Roads are/were? 2 way and took FOREVER! Where is the tent sale??


----------



## Lisa in WA

Wouldn't it be cool to have a different set of colors for every season? Paprika and warm tones for fall, Christmas colors for December, tropical for mid-winter, spring tones, and red and blue for early summer.


----------



## lordoftheweeds

What were the first three sentences?


----------



## Oggie

Oggie said:


> Both my grandmothers used and therefore collected Fiesta.
> 
> We use the modern Fiesta every day.
> 
> I'm still looking for one of those Radioactive Red serving bowls. That's supposted to be perfect bowl to use when a recipe needs that extra zing!
> 
> My wide just sold all of our gray dishes at a garage sale. With all the other bright colors available, she was afraid that they might lead to boredom.


It's too late to edit, but "wide" should be "wife."

She'd make skinny giggles at that typo.


----------



## frogmammy

luvrulz said:


> Went to Newell, WV and shopped at the store there - no easy way into that burg and no easy way out. Roads are/were? 2 way and took FOREVER! Where is the tent sale??


It's there at the factory. Held twice a year...I think one was in June and last year the fall sale was in October, I think.

There's a LOT of information on the web about it. For starters: 
https://www.facebook.com/notes/homer-laughlin-china/2013-fiesta-tent-sale-dates/10151733924900166

Mon


----------



## danielsumner

We have hundreds of pieces of Fiesta Ware. All the vases, pitchers, platters, bowls of all shapes and the like. We have white, yellow (not the newer sunflower) and green. We could have a large wedding reception and not run out.


----------

